# الجزء الثاني : شرح طريقة حساب وتصميم شبكات المياه و إنخفاض الضغط Head lose



## sosodeep (8 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
إن هذا الموضوع هو التطبيق العملي لموضوع :

شرح طريقة حساب وتصميم إنخفاض الضغط Head lose في الانابيب الباردة و الساخنة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126439.html

و ستجدون في المرفقات :
مسألة محلولة و مشروحة بشكل مفصل تبين مراحل تصميم شبكة أنابيب صغيرة للمياه الساخنة و الباردة حسب كتاب IHVE ومبين فيها طريقة استعمال الجداول من الكتاب

كما ستجدون قي المرفقات :
جدول إكسل لتسهيل الحسابات بهذه الطريقة 
جدول يلخص خطوات الحساب

فما أصبت فمن الله و ما أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان و الله ولي التوفيق
والله ولي التوفيق​


----------



## zanitty (8 أبريل 2009)

يخرب عقلك يا واد ده انت طلعت جامد
ده شغل مدرسين يا قمر


----------



## sosodeep (8 أبريل 2009)

zanitty قال:


> يخرب عقلك يا واد ده انت طلعت جامد
> ده شغل مدرسين يا قمر


 
انشالله تكون المسألة واضحة :56:


----------



## sosodeep (8 أبريل 2009)

رابط موضوع :
لكل من يبحث عن جداول ihve حمل ثلاث فصول منه :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126009.html


----------



## خالد العسيلي (8 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير أحلى أبو السوس و الله


----------



## sosodeep (8 أبريل 2009)

:57:
لقيت خطأ صغير :
بالشرح أنا كاتب :
فرض إنخفاض للضغط خلال واحدة الطول و تكون عادة بين : 100 [Pa/m] إلى :83:100 [Pa/m]

وكان لازم أكتب :
فرض إنخفاض للضغط خلال واحدة الطول و تكون عادة بين : 100 [Pa/m] إلى :7:400 [Pa/m]


----------



## A.MEGUD (8 أبريل 2009)

مشاء الله جامد اوى هايل ممتاز


----------



## م/زيكو تك (8 أبريل 2009)

soso ur the best---------tanx


----------



## sosodeep (8 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> soso ur the best---------tanx


 
أعتقد كده عدّاني العيب :81: "مثال وشرح بالتفصيل"


----------



## mohamed mech (8 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> soso ur the best---------tanx



soso and zico both of you are the best


----------



## AtoZ (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور حبيبي--
ولكن عندي طلب بسيط------

لماذا لاتقوم بعرض الموضوع كاملا في مشاركه واحده(((احمال+توزيع هواء+توزيع مياه))


----------



## eng_mshmsh (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا يا soso

وياريت فعلا تعرض الموضوع*كاملا في مشاركه واحده(((احمال+توزيع هواء+توزيع مياه))*


----------



## صباح الانوار (9 أبريل 2009)

إن انشراح الصدر لا يكون بالمسلسلات ولا الافـلام ولا الشهوات و لا الاغـاني , كل هذه تأتـي بالضــيق 
ان انشـــــراح الصــدر يكـــــون بتـــــلاوة القــرآن الكــريم والصيـــــام والصــدقات والنفقـــات
( أفمـن شـرح الـله صـدره للاســلام فهــو علـى نــور مــن ربه فــويل للقــاسيــة قــلوبهم مـن ذكـر الـله)


----------



## sosodeep (9 أبريل 2009)

eng_mshmsh قال:


> شكرا جدا يا soso
> 
> وياريت فعلا تعرض الموضوع*كاملا في مشاركه واحده(((احمال+توزيع هواء+توزيع مياه))*


 
الجواب بسيط :
لأنو كل ميخلص معي موضوع بنزله عالمنتدى

الهدف التاني هو اتاحة فترة للأعضاء مشان يطلعوا عالمواضيع بحيث نقدر بعدين نعمل مواضيع نحط فيها مخططات أوتوكاد و نقوم بتصميم التكييف عليها خطوة خطوة من المواضيع السابقة


----------



## الدكة (9 أبريل 2009)

رائع جدا ... مبدع كعادتك

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## asd_84 (24 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

اللهم اجزي هذا الانسان عنا خير الجزاء 
وزده هدى وتقى وعلمى
اخوكم asd
انا واخد دورة في تصميم التكييف المركزي والتهوية والتبريد من نقاية المهندسين
ويارب استطيع ان افيد في هذا المنتدى الطيب بشئ مع العلم اني في بداية الطريق والله المستعان
الى اللقاء:7:


----------



## شيخ الحارة (24 أبريل 2009)

.....................................
جزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## salmanha (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير....................................


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً 
و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## pora (30 يونيو 2009)

موضوع هايل بارك الله فيك


----------



## cfm (4 أغسطس 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## اسامة اشرى (5 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحة يا اخى حضرتك فعلا مهندس ممتاز وانسان خدوووووووم جدا لكل الجروب


----------



## light man (5 أغسطس 2009)

الله يسلم ايديك على الشرح الرائع فعلا رائع ............................


----------



## محمد محمود علام (5 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## وسيم اللامي (5 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات ممتازة واحتاج الى مواضيع تخص التدفئة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## magdyy1973 (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ً أخي الكريم ولكن لي استفسار بخصوص المثال المحلول !
في خطوة استنتاج التدفقات الجديدة القيم التي وضعتها لكمية الحرارة الجديدة Qnew ربما تكون غير صحيحة و غير مطابقة لما تم حسابه في الخطوة السابقة ، فإذا وضعت القيم التي تم حسابها في الخطوة السابقة بدلا ً من هذه القيم كان ناتج المعادلات صحيح ، أيضا فرق درجات الحرارة يوجد عليه بعض الملاحظات كالآتي :
في الخطوة الخاصة بالجزء BC فرق درجة الحرارة يكون ( 20 - 0.9892 ) و ليس ( 20 - 2.69 ) فإذا صححت هذا القوس كان الناتج صحيح .
في الخطوة الخاصة بالجزء CD فرق درجة الحرارة يكون ( 20 - 1.675 ) و ليس ( 20 - 2.69 ) فإذا صححت هذا القوس كان الناتج صحيح .
واضح من النتائج الصحيحة لكل خطوة أن الأخطاء مصدرها التسرع ، أرجوا أن تصحح لي معلوماتي بخصوص تلك الملاحظات ربما أكون أنا المتسرع في الفهم ، و أرجوا أن تتقبل شكرى على ما تقدمه من معلومات مفيدة .


----------



## sosodeep (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*اقتباس:
أرسل أصلا بواسطة eng.ahmad82 

 
شكراً أخ أمين أنت أكثر واحد في الملتقى أولى حساب الأنابيب هذه الأهمية بل يمكن القول أنك الوحيد الي بيحكي عن هذا الموضوع جزاك الله عن كل خير وسؤالي لك
1- هل يوجد لديك مرجع يحتوي على علاقة التجريبية بدل من جداول الـ ihve 
2-هل لديك جداول يحدد أنخفاض الضغط في الفانكويل والشيلر و اسطوانة الماء الساخن والصمام الثلاثي حيث لاتوجد هذه الجداول في مرجع الـ ihve المرفق مع شرحك.
3-في المثال الذي توضح فيه طريقة حساب الأنبيب بطريقة الـ ihve وفي خطوة حساب الضياع الحراري من الأنابيب أعتمدت في حساب الضياع الحراري على فرق درجة حرارة 20 ولكن لوطبقنا شرحك وهو "بما معناه"((درجة الحرارة الوسطية للأنابيب (90+70)/2 ويساوي 80 ناقص درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط بالأنابيب 20 فيكون 60))
يمكن مراجعة محاضرات د.جراح
عذراً على الأطالة وأنا من أكثر المتابعين للمواضيعك في الملتقى وأدعو الله أن يمدك بوافر من الصحة وشكراً


السلام عليكم
شكرا أخي على كلماتك الرائعة و يمكن أنني أتحدث عن هذه المواضيع لأنو ما بعرف كتير غيرها
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه الملاحظات الهامة :
1- بالنسبة للعلاقه التجريبية فأنا لم أعرف أي علاقة تقصد ولكن لو كنت تقصد علاقة الإحتكاك الموجودة في هذا الموضوع فأنا لم آخذها من كتاب ihve ولكن من كتاب Handbook of Air Conditioning and Refrigeration والعلاقة ليست تحريبية ولكن مستنتجة من العلاقة الاساسيةو بعد المقارنة صحيحة بنسبة 98% إذا مو أكثر انشاء الله.
مع العلم أني جربت المعادلات البديلة في الآشري و لم أحصل على دقة كافية عند مقارنة النتائج بالبرامج الجاهزة مثل ماكوي و بايب فلو .

2- بالنسبة لوحدات المعالجة و الفانكويلات فهي تأخذ من جداول الشركة الموردة للأجهزة.
أما الشلر ففي الكتلوج الذي تقدمة الشركة الموردة يوجد منحني خاص بالشلر لأخذ القيمة منه.
والقيم السابقة تحصل عليها الشركة الموردة للأجهزة من برامج اختيار الأجهزة لديها.

أما إسطوانة الماء الساخن و الصمام الثلاثي ؟؟؟؟ فأنا لا أعرف والله وصراحة إستغربت لما ما لقيته ببرنامج pipe flow ؟؟؟؟

3- ما شاء الله عنك شكلك مركز تمام بالمثال و كلامك صحيح وأنا كنت مخطئ 
ولكن آمل أن يشفع لي بعض الشيء أنني ذكرت العلاقة الصحيحة في موضوع:
شرح طريقة حساب وتصميم إنخفاض الضغط Head lose في الانابيب الباردة و الساخنة 
وذلك في الحسابات الاولية للتدفئة ويمكنك التأكد

والحقيقة أن المثال فيه خطأ آخر بتعويض القيم "وليس الطريقة" وقد نوه الاخ magdyy1973
للأخطاء 
اقتباس:
أرسل أصلا بواسطة magdyy1973 

 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا ً أخي الكريم ولكن لي استفسار بخصوص المثال المحلول !
في خطوة استنتاج التدفقات الجديدة القيم التي وضعتها لكمية الحرارة الجديدة Qnew ربما تكون غير صحيحة و غير مطابقة لما تم حسابه في الخطوة السابقة ، فإذا وضعت القيم التي تم حسابها في الخطوة السابقة بدلا ً من هذه القيم كان ناتج المعادلات صحيح ، أيضا فرق درجات الحرارة يوجد عليه بعض الملاحظات كالآتي :
في الخطوة الخاصة بالجزء BC فرق درجة الحرارة يكون ( 20 - 0.9892 ) و ليس ( 20 - 2.69 ) فإذا صححت هذا القوس كان الناتج صحيح .
في الخطوة الخاصة بالجزء CD فرق درجة الحرارة يكون ( 20 - 1.675 ) و ليس ( 20 - 2.69 ) فإذا صححت هذا القوس كان الناتج صحيح .
واضح من النتائج الصحيحة لكل خطوة أن الأخطاء مصدرها التسرع

والحقيقة كلامه صحيح وخاصة بموضوع التسرع وذلك لقلة الوقت و ضيقه 
لذا أرجو أن تسامحوني و جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## mohammad shehab (30 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## eng_taha_a (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## samy hamed (3 ديسمبر 2009)

mmmm


----------



## amr fathy (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud khrashi (7 ديسمبر 2009)

هذه اول مشاركة لي واتمنى ان اجد كل المواضيع المتعلقة بالكهرباء و الميانيكا


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

يله علشان يبقى الموضوع كامل لكل الاعضاء


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب


----------



## هشام العمدة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## هشام العمدة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## usa101 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووور


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadkhaled (11 فبراير 2010)

thanks for every thing


----------

